# 5 years on, still no end seen to Islamic insurgency in Thailand's South



## CougarKing (4 Jan 2009)

This reminds me of the same kind of problems that the Philippines is having with Muslim seperatist insurgents in their South as well as the Lashkar-e-Tayiba militants India has problems with in its Kashmir region, IIRC.



> *5 YEARS ON - No end seen to Thai insurgency--analysts*
> By Charlotte McDonald-Gibson
> Agence France-Presse
> First Posted 10:14:00 01/04/2009
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2009)

The Jemaah Islamiyah have been active in other nations besides the Philippines.  They have various known training sites throughout the South Pacific/Southeast Asia nations.  Like the Tamil Tigers in Sri Lanka, their acitivities are monitored, but news of their activities is overshadowed by news coming out of Afghanistan, Iraq and the Middle East.


----------

